
Magit: Emacs mode for Git - jast
http://zagadka.vm.bytemark.co.uk/magit/
======
almost
Wow, this looks really really good. I've been missing the simple power of
darcsum (a mode for controlling darcs from emacs) when using Git but this
seems to do a lot more without any greater hassle.

------
capablanca
egg works on windows

